# How do you know when/if to verticut or dethatch?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

As the title states im trying to figure out when and if I should do either of those two. Tiftuf bermuda sod was put down exactly one year ago. Since then i have leveled once aerated twice and that is it. Front was recently reel cut down to .50 rear is rotary cut at 1". I am thinking about leveling the front again in about a month(taking 10 day vacation 18th-28th so figure i let the front grow through the sand at that time. Was wondering if it made sense or would be of benefit to verticut before that? Have to clue how to tell if I need it but its a small area and likely wouldnt take long to do. Would rent something from a tool rental place or maybe buy that sun joe unit if enough members here think its worth it although i think i might get the electra at some point.

Recently scalped front


Bad shot of the back yard but its all i got on the phone atm


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Pic i found on my phone in case there is anything to be seen by people who know what they are looking at(not me!)


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I verticut when the mower starts to float, feels like you're mowing on ice. I'd like to verticut before that's starts to happen but unless you verticut on a regular schedule it's inevitable.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Good question. Slopes are really frustrating.... monsoon rain inevitably occurs when I try  and makes it less than perfect. I like your plan though -pre vacation


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Good question. Slopes are really frustrating.... monsoon rain inevitably occurs when I try  and makes it less than perfect. I like your plan though -pre vacation


Lol i tried the same approach last year and it POURED right after i left it perfectly smooth and level. Did my best to smooth it out and its worlds better then it was originally but hoping this year i get at least 3 or 4 days without a big storm. If i dont get that before my vacation oh well i will just leave it for next year or something as i dont want to put on sand too close to the fall.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

J_nick said:


> unless you verticut on a regular schedule it's inevitable.


What's your schedule?

I'm getting a Sun Joe (in preparation for sand) this week. But I figured I would use it somewhat regularly too.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

MarkV said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > unless you verticut on a regular schedule it's inevitable.
> ...


Don't rely on the sun joe for a proper verticut. It's more akin to dethatching but with blades instead of tines. It doesn't do a lot of cutting but pulls it all to the surface. Still better than doing nothing but the turf will take longer to recover.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

smurg said:


> Don't rely on the sun joe for a proper verticut. It's more akin to dethatching but with blades instead of tines. It doesn't do a lot of cutting but pulls it all to the surface. Still better than doing nothing but the turf will take longer to recover.


Thanks. I know what I'm getting into.

I can't roll with the guys that have $1,000 dedicated verticutters. So I work with what I have.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

J_nick said:


> I verticut when the mower starts to float, feels like you're mowing on ice.


Can you elaborate or explain why this happens?


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

smurg said:


> MarkV said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


I sharpened my blades on the Joe and it's working well. FYI


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > MarkV said:
> ...


Do you happen to have any pictures of what the lawn looked like after verticutting? Some pictures i see look perfectly sliced and it seems the turf was barely disturbed. Others it almost looks tilled. Im sure it will recover in both scenarios but id imagine the nicely sliced look will leave a better result. Trying to decide if the Joe is for me.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

@DR_GREENTHUMB pictures of sharpened blades? I have thought about this as well to make it more of a "verticutter" the big flat blades really dont cut like i want them too,


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

@Jimefam @JDM83 I just took a small grinder and put a slight blade on each one of the tines. I haven't done a full cut yet, just a test run as I don't completely understand "when" a cut is necessary. I will take some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> @Jimefam @JDM83 I just took a small grinder and put a slight blade on each one of the tines. I haven't done a full cut yet, just a test run as I don't completely understand "when" a cut is necessary. I will take some pics when I get a chance.


I think it will need to try this. Replacement "scarifier" cartridge is only like $25 in case I screw it up too bad. 4-1/2" angle grinder with a flap disk would make quick work of it; hard part would be holding it still in a vise and wondering if the blades are heat treated (grinding would probably temper them somewhat depending on how hot you let them get).



Jimefam said:


> Do you happen to have any pictures of what the lawn looked like after verticutting? Some pictures i see look perfectly sliced and it seems the turf was barely disturbed. Others it almost looks tilled. Im sure it will recover in both scenarios but id imagine the nicely sliced look will leave a better result. Trying to decide if the Joe is for me.







Connor uses a slit seeder without the seed to verticut and it looks clean since I'm sure the blades are sharp and not pulling much up to the surface (he could also just have little thatch to remove as well).


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > I verticut when the mower starts to float, feels like you're mowing on ice.
> ...


IMO the grass gets so thick the mower starts riding on top of the grass. With my grooved roller it isn't as bad as when I had the smooth roller up front.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

smurg said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> > @Jimefam @JDM83 I just took a small grinder and put a slight blade on each one of the tines. I haven't done a full cut yet, just a test run as I don't completely understand "when" a cut is necessary. I will take some pics when I get a chance.
> ...


Yes in that video the results look awesome(at least to my untrained eye) and thats what i think i would be shooting for. The purpose of this is to help the grass fill in thicker correct? That is one of my main complaints about my lawn.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

J_nick said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


I think I know what you are talking about. I remember reading from another member complaining about the grass getting "fluffy" or "soft". I personally would think that would be a good thing, but I guess to an extent for healthy turf maybe not.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> @Jimefam @JDM83 I just took a small grinder and put a slight blade on each one of the tines. I haven't done a full cut yet, just a test run as I don't completely understand "when" a cut is necessary. I will take some pics when I get a chance.


Here's the blades, I pulled it out last night thinking I would give a few passes but was too tired. These blades are just so wide, I wish they were half the size!


----------

